
Computer Science from the Bottom Up - kard
http://www.bottomupcs.com/index.html
======
aggieben
This isn't really a "computer science" book in general, it's more of a
"computer systems" book. A necessary component of component of computer
science to be sure, but this title should be changed.

------
kwhitefoot
Computer Science needs another name;at least it does if that page is
representative. There is precious little science there.

~~~
jeremysmyth
By its own admission, it's more about creating competent technicians by
presenting them with the foundations created by engineers (who in turn are
informed and prepared by the science, although that is neither mentioned nor
explained, but rather is almost dismissed by treating standard science
curricula as "top-down" and "at a superficial level").

The introduction uses the analogy of a shop class:

 _the prospective student is starting out trying to work on a Forumla One
engine without ever knowing how a two stroke motor operates[...] Nobody will
expect them to be a Formula One engineer, but they are well on their way_

This appears to be yet another example of terminology inflation in computing,
where _technicians_ are called _engineers_ or even _scientists_ with little
regard to what those terms actually mean in the wider technical world.

